# Electric connections in Gaggia deluxe



## Lablove (Sep 19, 2014)

People I need help. I have a 2006 Gaggia Coffee Deluxe. It clogged up so I opened it up for cleaning! I know, big mistake. I have put it back together but don't know how to connect the electric connections within. Please can anyone help? There are no coffee maker repair shops in Pakistan!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you disconnected all the cables ? or just the ones from the boiler?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Try pics for your reference?!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 9140
View attachment 9141


I have some more if you need them. Hope this helps?


----------



## Lablove (Sep 19, 2014)

All from the boiler and the ones connected to the buttons in front.


----------



## Lablove (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you Brewing Nicely. Managed to connect to the boiler. However unable to connect to the inside of the front buttons.


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Lablove said:


> Thank you Brewing Nicely. Managed to connect to the boiler. However unable to connect to the inside of the front buttons.


I have a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe, will open it up tomorrow and post some pics for you.


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)




----------

